# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Downhiller gesucht!

## JohnLeMon

Liebe Freunde,

ich brauche eure Hilfe!!!!

Ich bin Medizinstudent an der PMU Salzburg und mache eine Studie über Downhill. Dabei untersuche ich Crashes, Risikofaktoren und Materialen. Ziel ist es den Sport sicherer zu machen und die Risikofaktoren zu senken, ohne das der "kick" dabei verloren geht. Am wichtigsten sind mir dabei die Erfahrungen der Fahrer. 

Jedoch um das durchzuführen brauche ich genügend Fahrer die da mitmachen. Also brauche ich so viele Fahrer wie möglich, sonst lohnt sich das ganze nicht!! 

Wie könnt ihr da mitmachen?
Schickt mir einfach eine Mail mit eurem Namen und dem Betreff "Downhill 2011" an johannes dot becker a-t pmu dot ac dot at. Euer Name dient nur der Registrierung und wird vertraulich behandelt (muss ich, sonst werd ich kein Arzt  :Smile: )

Wie läuft das ab?
Ihr bekommt einmal im Monat einen persönlichen Fragebogen per Mail zugeschickt und könnt das mit einfachen Klicks ausfüllen. Dauert maximal 10min. Also voll easy!!

Warum dieser thread?
Dieser thread soll zusätzlich einer Diskussion dienen, in der Anregungen und Ideen entstehen sollen, was man in diesem Sport untersuchen soll. Also wie wirkt sich zum Beispiel die unterschiedlichen Reifen oder Lenkerbreiten auf das Fahrverhalten aus? Wie sicher ist der Nackenschutz? Wie schaut es mit meinem Schlüsselbein aus? Was kann ich machen, dass ich es mir nicht breche? Wie muss eine Strecke gebaut sein, dass sich die Fahrer weniger verletzen?

Also schreibt, diskutiert hier mit mir und Freunden im thread und schreibt mir auf meine Mailadresse!

Ride on!!
JohnLeMon

----------


## vladisman

schaut mir sehr verdächtig aus....
zweiter Anlauf nu?

https://www.downhill-board.com/60415...l-gefragt.html

 :Welcome:

----------


## stephan-

Bist du nicht der Meinung, du solltest als Student, der Arzt werden will, wenigstens ein Mindestmaß an Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion vorweisen können?

----------


## noox

> schaut mir sehr verdächtig aus....
> zweiter Anlauf nu?
> https://www.downhill-board.com/60415...l-gefragt.html


Nein ist ganz was anderes. Bei der von dir erwähnten Umfrage ging's um Funparks in Skigebieten und solche Dinge.




> Bist du nicht der Meinung, du solltest als Student, der Arzt werden will, wenigstens ein Mindestmaß an Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion vorweisen können?


Ja, Verdopplungen bei Interpunktionszeichen wirken nicht sonderlich professionell. Besser Titel wäre auch nicht schlecht.


Zu den Fragen:
Reifenwahl und Lenkerbreite wirkt sich zwar auf das Fahrverhalten aus, aber IMHO ist das nicht relevant für eine Studie mit medizinischen Background. Und einen Zusammenhang zwischen Reifenwahl oder Lenkerbreite und Verletzungen wird man glaube ich nicht herstellen können. 

Interessanter finde ich da schon Zusammenhänge zwischen Streckencharakteristik und Sturz-/Verletzungshäufigkeit. Oder Verletzungshäufigkeit und Schwere in Bezug auf das Können (Anfänger, Fortgeschrittener, Semi-Profi).

----------


## georg

> einen Zusammenhang zwischen Reifenwahl oder Lenkerbreite und Verletzungen wird man glaube ich nicht herstellen können.


 In einer Statistik geht alles.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Wie muss eine Strecke gebaut sein, dass sich die Fahrer weniger verletzen?


 Wie eine Autorennstrecke. Möglichst viel Sturzraum, keine Hindernisse und Polster überall. Das Problem ist: Dann ist es kein Downhill mehr.

----------


## stephan-

Das letzte was wir brauchen sind sicherheitsoptimierte DH Strecken. Fangnetze und Matten an den wichtigen Stellen und gut ist.

Ist sehr viel Glück/Pech dabei.. der eine tut sich nie was, egal wie er fährt, der andere tut sich auf harten Strecken richtig was, der andere tut sich auf laschen Strecken richtig was.. das kann man doch nicht verallgemeinern.

----------


## dolcho

muss ja eine sehr wissenschaftliche untersuchung sein, wenn du hier solch allgemein gehaltene, teilweise vollkommen sinnlos formulierte fragen stellst und sehr wahrscheinlich noch plattere, weniger aussagekräftige antworten bekommst.

----------


## lupaxy

beim stürzen kommt es denke ich noch mehr daruaf an ob man sich selbst leicht überschätzt oder ähnliches...

z.B.: ich denk mir: den double komplett zu überspringen schaff ich nie!
mein kumpel sagt: schaffst du locker, einfach mehr speed!
ich machs: tja, denkste :Wink:  bleib am letzen huckel mit dem hinterrad hängen und geh mal gepflegt über den lenker und das war ne dirtline und da ist nichts gefährliches dran...

was ich damit sagen will ist, dass das risiko zu stürzen auch denke ich abnimmt je mehr man ne strecke kennt und wie lange man schon biket...
was meint ihr?
MFG
lupaxy

----------


## der koch

> Das letzte was wir brauchen sind sicherheitsoptimierte DH Strecken.


das letzte was wir brauchen sind verletzungen. ich sprech da aus erfahrung....
sicherheitsoptimiert bedeutet nicht zwangsweise spaßreduziert. einfach kreuzungen bei unterschiedlichen strecken verläufen weglassen, keine kreuzungsmöglichkeiten bei großen sprüngen/drops und generell sprünge/drops "besser" bauen. schon hat man 70% verletzte weniger :Smile: 

das eine dh strecke wurzeln, steine, felsstufen beinhalten muß ist klar nur sollte man sich vielleicht mehr gedanken über sturzräume machen...

ps: wenn ich mir den ellenbogen aufschlitz, die zähne raushau nur weil ich auf die richtigen protektoren verzichte bin ich selber schuld. da kann man auch optimieren was man will und das die eine oder ander schulter/knie den geist aufgibt wird sich auch nicht vermeiden lassen.

----------


## stephan-

> das letzte was wir brauchen sind verletzungen. ich sprech da aus erfahrung....


Seh ich auch so.

Ich wollte aber darauf hinaus wie das ein Außenstehender sieht. Wenn ein Außenstehender anfängt, eine DH Strecke "sicher" zu machen, dann bleibt davon nichts übrig, mehr wollte ich damit nicht ausdrücken. In der Regel kann der Fahrer selbst gut abschätzen, was er sich zutrauen kann.
Und ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass meine "schweren" Verletzungen auf dem einfachen Hometrail passiert sind und nicht auf besonders schwierigen Strecken - das sollte man auch nie vergessen. Wenn man Pech hat, machts bumm.  :Smile:

----------


## hhacks

> Liebe Freunde,
> ich brauche eure Hilfe!!!!


Also, is ja ganz nett gefragt, sollte kein Grund für Bösartigkeiten sein!?




> ...untersuche ich Crashes, Risikofaktoren und Materialen. Ziel ist es den Sport sicherer zu machen und die Risikofaktoren zu senken, ohne das der "kick" dabei verloren geht. Am wichtigsten sind mir dabei die Erfahrungen der Fahrer.


vs.



> muss ja eine sehr wissenschaftliche untersuchung sein, wenn du hier solch allgemein ... fragen stellst und sehr wahrscheinlich noch plattere, weniger aussagekräftige antworten bekommst.


bzw. 


> Ist sehr viel Glück/Pech dabei.. .. das kann man doch nicht verallgemeinern.


Alles kann man verallgemeinern und wenn man etwas wissenschaftlich untersucht is des Grundvoraussetzung.
Wenn ich meine "schwereren" Verletzungen vom biken hernehm kann ich durchaus kausale Zusammenhänge herstellen. 
1.) Wippe gebaut ohne Wippbrett zu fixieren, beim 3. mal soweit verrutscht das sie nimmer gekippt ist und ich zu langsam war um ins flat zu droppen statt zu köpfeln -> schlüsselbein. 
2.) Neue, breitere, Pedale montiert und auf Hometrail an Strauch/Wurzel mit der "neuen" Überbreite hängen geblieben - > Schlüsselbein. 
Beide Male war ich mit Zweitradln unterwegs und ohne entsprechenden Schutz. Dh. das in beiden Fällen die Ausrüstung nicht optimal war. In meinem Fall hätte das 100% meiner Verletzungen vermeiden KÖNNEN (bewusst nicht müssen).

Ich will damit nur sagen das es nicht sinnfrei ist sich Gedanken dieser Art zur Risikovermeidung zu machen. Gut ich bin kein echter Downhiller - keine Rennen - und gravity-biken ist nur ein Teil des MTB Sports so wie ich ihn ausüb. Nichtsdestotrotz können viele Einzelerfahrungen unter allgemeinen Kriterien betrachtet eine Aussage darstellen die es erlaubt Risiken zu minimieren.
Und das heißt nicht das nur dann NIX passiert wenn man NIE fahren geht, sondern das man unter gewissen Voraussetzungen gewisse Risiken minimieren kann. 
Weil - für die dies noch nicht wissen - Risiko=Schadensschwere x Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit.

Also wenn, wie oben schon richtig gesagt, eine Felsstufe in einer Strecke drinn ist bei der Sturzgefahr besteht - hoch genug für Überschlag - wärs gut mit dem entsprechenden Rad zu fahren und mit den funktionellen, passenden Protektoren in einen Sturzraum zu stürzen, und nicht nackat in an felsigen graben.

Ich bin der Meinung das gut gebaute Strecken schwere Unfälle vermeiden können. Das herantasten bei Sprüngen und Drops, z.B. in Leogang, is sicher ein gutes Mittel.

Und auch andere Threads in dem Forum zeigen das es Verbesserungspotential gibt. Ich erinnere: Leatbrace in Kombination mit Rückenprotektoren bzw. Helm usw.

Ahja, 


> Dieser thread soll zusätzlich einer Diskussion dienen...


 danke  :Wink:

----------


## stephan-

Welcher Schützer hätte denn deine Schlüsselbeinbrüche vermieden?

----------


## hhacks

so hab i das net gmeint.  :Nono: 

Wär i mit mein normalen Radl gfahrn hätt i die Pedale net draufghabt wär also net hängen blieben bzw. hätt mi des im 1. fall vielleicht net übern Lenker katapultiert weil andere Geo und andere Gabel usw. usw.

bzw. wenn i die Protektorwestn anghabt hätt wärs durchaus realistisch das es net glei brochen wär.

Interessant bei so einer Studie wär ja ein Ergebnis alà "in x% der Unfälle mit Verletzungsfolgen waren Materialfehler/Überschätzung/unzureichende Ausrüstung... ausschlaggebend". 
Oder in bikeparks passiert mehr/weniger weil...

----------


## JohnLeMon

Also für alle die jetzt in diesem Thread geschrieben haben. Ich habe jetzt einen neuen aufgemacht und vielleicht können dann manche besser verstehen was wir machen und was wir vorhaben...

lg

----------

